# rikon 70-300 lathe



## doubleDD (Oct 21, 2012)

I am looking at the rikon 70-300 lathe. Haven't seen much said about it on the reviews here in quite awhile. One of the features I like is the sliding head. I know others out there have this but not at the price. The 230v will be no problem. Just trying to get some new input on this lathe from hands on experience. thanks


----------



## Wildwood (Jul 22, 2012)

I have suggested people take a look at this lathe because of the price compared to Jet 1642. Found one review from an owner on another site saying disappointed in quality. Scroll down to grumpy 19!

http://www.woodworkingtalk.com/f6/rikon-70-300-lathe-35052/

Since shipped from factory may not find in stores for a look. Until see more reviews going to stop telling folks to have a look!

Might find better reviews on Grizzly G0632.

http://www.amazon.com/Grizzly-G0632-16-22-42-22-Variable/dp/B000M64RY2


----------



## doubleDD (Oct 21, 2012)

Hey thanks for the reply. And yes I saw those reviews on this site and other sites. I guess what I'm looking for is someone out there who owns one and can give me their hands on experience. I've talked to the W/C people and they said they sold quite a few of these, but can't give me any references. There has to be someone out there who has purchased the 70-300 lately and can give me their review.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight (Oct 21, 2011)

I test drove one at the woodworking show this weekend and it is a nice lathe. Myself I have had very good luck with two Jet mini 1014's. The only item I have had to replace was the start capacitor on the one my Father gave me. Seems they do not like not being used for 6 years… (laughing) Cost me $6 but the machine was down without it.


----------



## doubleDD (Oct 21, 2012)

If you gave it a test drive,was it quiet? I also own a Rikon 70-100 mini which has been fantastic for me. Sorry to see it go but I'll be selling it soon. Hope the 70-300 runs just as good.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight (Oct 21, 2011)

Yes it was pretty quiet and did not bog down and I tried despite the protest of the "overseer". (laughing)


----------



## doubleDD (Oct 21, 2012)

Thanks, looks like your making my choice a lot easier. Glad you gave it the real test {like one should} Still wish I could find someone out there that has owned one for a while and their experience


----------



## woodbutcherbynight (Oct 21, 2011)

Me too, in time I may consider selling off one of my two mini lathes and getting a larger one. In the meantime Jet wins as I have only had to replace a start capacitor on one lathe and that one had been idle at my Fathers place for 6 years.


----------



## Dbakepah1 (Sep 6, 2013)

I am hoping for a follow-up to DoubleDD's question about the Rikon 70-300. I am looking pretty hard at the same lathe but I can't get the feedback I am looking for. I read the one issue that Grumpy had but I have also seen a few issues with various Jet lathes (primarily the model with Reeves drive). I don't want to make a decision, when so much money is involved, based on one fairly unfavorable review. The wiring won't be a problem.

DoubleDD - is this the lathe you ended up getting?


----------



## doubleDD (Oct 21, 2012)

Dbakepah1, I ended up with a nova DVR XP. I had the same problem also trying to decide without finding reviews about it. Someone out there must have these, but no one seems to want to comment about them. I even e-mailed Rikon and asked for past reviews, but got no response. It still looks like a solid lathe, but I decided Nova. Hope this helps some.


----------



## Dbakepah1 (Sep 6, 2013)

Thanks for the reply. I just read where someone asked Rikon about previous customers for reviews/recommendation and they suggested looking for Record Power in Britain as it is the same but sold under a different name. I have been chasing that lead but I am not convinced.


----------



## doubleDD (Oct 21, 2012)

That is interesting. I do believe that a lot of the same manufactures make the same tools for different companies. Maybe a little something different. This could of helped some but it's too late for me since I purchased the DVR XP. I will have to look into Record Power Just to see what I can find. Thanks.


----------



## Canoe (Sep 14, 2014)

If any one wants to talk about the 70-300 contact me via this forum. This is the post I made on another forum after owning the lathe for two years.

I have owned the 70-300 for two years now and have turned 150 projects from large bowls (14") to spindles 40" long. Overall it is a good home use lathe. The bad is the tail stock had to be returned and I received a new one from Rikon - sadly, the second tail piece does not line up with the head. Not off by much, but enough to make me question the quality of manufacturer. I am not the only one to have problems with the tails stock. The next issue is the tool rest is cast metal with aluminum locking screws, which did not last more than a month. The good is the motor is more than powerful for my home use. I have turned some large pieces of walnut that weighed in at 70lbs. Motor controls are good and the base is heavy, but when turning large projects I did add a shelf with an additional 400 lbs of weight. In the end you can buy a better lathe (at a higher cost), but for home use this one is not bad.


----------

